# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Rains Are Coming/Pluies Arrivant

## KevinS

It's time to cast your "weather eye" to the East.  There's a not-yet-tropical storm out there that will probably bring heavy rain to SBH.

----------


## elgreaux

Rosemond is supposed to fly home to SBH on Monday, what's the prognosis?

----------


## LHC

Here's an update: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2

hope it misses SBH!

We were supposed to fly to Bermuda this morning, but (thankfully) decided not to go because of TS Fay.  The Delta flight still went - scary!
Take care
Lisa

----------


## LHC

FYI - The US NHC has just named it Tropical Storm Gonzalo
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov

----------


## LindaP

Yes, Winair just posted the advisory or on FB

----------


## Rosita



----------


## KevinS

USAirways has a Travel Advisory up for SXM and SJU, as well as for some other Caribbean destinations.

http://www.usairways.com/TravelCente...ories.aspx#236

*Travel advisory*


*Tropical Storm Gonzalo*

10/12/2014 4:42 PM ET
*Cities Affected*

Antigua, Antigua and Barbuda ; Pointe A Pitre, Guadeloupe ; Fort De France, Martinique ; San Juan, PR ; St. Kitts, Saint Kitts and Nevis ; St. Maarten, St Maarten ; St. Croix, VI ; St. Thomas, VI

*Date Range*

10/13/2014 1:00 AM ET through 10/14/2014 11:59 PM ET
*Revised Ticket Policy*


Due to the weather situation in the Caribbean, US Airways offers the following flexibility options to our ticketed customers whose travel may be impacted by this event. Customers ticketed to travel on US*/AA flights to/from/through the airports listed below may change flights as shown below. 

*If you are traveling to, through or from:*

 St. Johns, Antigua (ANU)
 Fort de France, Martinique
 Pointe a Pitre, Guadeloupe (FDF)
 San Juan, PR (PTP)
 St. Kitts, Nevis (SJU)
 St. Thomas, USVI (SKB)
 St. Croix, USVI (STT)
 St Maarten, Netherlands Antilles (SXM)

On the following dates: *October 13 - 14, 2014*
And your ticket was issued no later than: *October 13, 2014* 
You may travel: *October 13 - 17, 2014* 
Original inventory required? *No*
Origin/Destination/Stopover Changes allowed? *No*


The ticket reissue charge will be waived for one ticket change

Change your trip online at usairways.com/manageyourtrip 


If you need help, please call 800-428-4322.


American Airlines has a similar advisory posted.
http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInforma...avelAlerts.jsp

----------


## Eve

Guess Rosemond isn't going to make it

----------


## JEK

PBJ/Binne is stuck in SJU Too.

----------


## amyb

Perhaps they can buddy up share a room in San Juan

----------


## Rosita



----------


## KevinS

There's now a Hurricane Warning posted for SXM.

----------


## KevinS

SXM is closed.  Today's Jet Blue flight out of JFK launched, but was cancelled en route and did a RTB.

----------


## KevinS

The 17:00AST position fix puts the center of Hurricane Gonzalo on La Pointe in Gustavia, with sustained winds of 75MPH. 

Best wishes to all of our friends who are impacted by the storm - those vacationing in the Caribbean (some of whom have already felt the impact of Gonzalo), those on-island, those about to be impacted, and those who are delayed in transit.  Stay safe!

----------


## Karen

Stay safe everyone.

----------


## stbartslover

Our little story:
Caroline was checking site before for bed and read Kevin's post, then went over the Weather Channel---fast moving TS/Hurricane.
She advised emailing our Mgr to go over and button down the house 1st thing....I phoned them on their way next morning, said it windy and raining hard.
Furniture, Jacuzzi cover, shutters closed & ready for storm in about 20 min.
About a day to get the place ready for Guests a couple of days later.
On the island Nov 7th I saw the effects.    All boats except one at Corosol damaged, vegetation stripped, just a small railing at our place cracked but otherwise OK thanks to the quick work by our people and advance notice. Some others not so fortunate.
Thanks Kev!

----------

